# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  اجتماع قادم لوزراء الخارجية العرب بجدة بشأن سوريا

## الوسادة

*



أعلنت الجامعة العربية أنه سيتم عقد اجتماع طارئ غدا الأحد لوزراء الخارجية العرب بالمملكة العربية السعودية قبيل عقد القمة الإسلامية الاستثنائية لدراسة التطورات التي تشهدها سوريا والتحرك السياسي بعد استقالة كوفي عنان.

وقال السفير أحمد بن حلي نائب الأمين العام للجامعة العربية أنه من المنتظر أن يتم خلال الاجتماع بحث من سيتم تعيينه خليفة لكوفي عنان.

وقال بن حلي إن الدكتور نبيل العربي الأمين العام للجامعة العربية سوف يتوجه اليوم السبت للمملكة العربية السعودية للمشاركة في الاجتماع ثم حضور القمة الإسلامية الاستثنائية المقرر عقدها يوم الثلاثاء القادم.

وأضاف أن العربي سوف يلقي كلمة أمام القمة الإسلامية يشرح فيها مواقف الجامعة ورؤيتها بالنسبة للقضايا المطروحة على القمة وعلى رأسها الوضع في سوريا وفلسطين.


ما شاء الله طيب و بعدين 

*

----------

